# Introduce myself to the group...



## footnassman1

Good morning. My name is Mark. I am 56. I am married to my HS sweetheart for 30+ yrs....we dated for more than 9, as we waited to marry until schooling was almost finished. We have 4 children, 28, 27, 17 and 14. We have a wonderful and strong relationship....not without challenges, not perfect, but one built on the foundations of love and respect. 

I found this site because I enjoy forums of discussion built around relationships. I enjoy reading what others are dealing with and how the board responds. I will occasionally weigh in, but I listen, or read, more than I talk, or respond. 

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## minimalME

Welcome! 🤗


----------



## Mr.Married

Do you have your foot in your butt or do you like feet and butts? Your name can go either way 😈


----------



## Lostinthought61

Mr.Married said:


> Do you have your foot in your butt or do you like feet and butts? Your name can go either way 😈


 Podiatrist - proctologist ? Either way welcome.....btw some of us are old and still immature....that would be me


----------



## D0nnivain

Welcome. It sounds like your positive experiences & the things you have dealt with will give you a good foundation to help others who are struggling.


----------



## Mr.Married

Lostinthought61 said:


> Podiatrist - proctologist ? Either way welcome.....btw some of us are old and still immature....that would be me


And me _raises hand_


----------



## footnassman1

Mr.Married said:


> Do you have your foot in your butt or do you like feet and butts? Your name can go either way 😈


Well, many who know me would say that with some regularity, they think my HEAD is up my butt....but that is only until they see the error of their ways and find out that to get "right", they should see things my way...

My loving and gorgeous Mrs has made me have multiple "fascinations" with her physical charms....among those are her very nice bum, and her always nicely pedicured feet and toes...sorry if too much...


----------



## footnassman1

Lostinthought61 said:


> Podiatrist - proctologist ? Either way welcome.....btw some of us are old and still immature....that would be me


Neither were my chosen profession. I still appreciate the welcome....and one of my fave late 20th century philosophers wrote about "growing older but not up...." Words to live by....


----------

